# Alarma desactivada de vehiculo inoperativa.



## Barry Lyndon (Nov 11, 2008)

Mis cordiales saludos,soy nuevo en esta prestigiosa pagina y mi consulta es la sgte. Tengo una alarma de vehiculo desactivada y cuyo nombre que figura en su chassis es ''Kick Back'',usa,no especifica modelo,pero,su integrado principal es el ''pic 16c7.rc'' y otro asociado que es el ''uln 2003''.Su desactivacion presuntamente fue producto de reiterados cambios de bateria,su reactivacion la desconozco,agradecere sus acertivas sugerencias.


----------



## capitanp (Nov 12, 2008)

fotos fotos fotos


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Nov 12, 2008)

Capitano,gracias por tu pronta respuesta,una consulta mas,los controles remotos de este tipo se podran probar su operatividad como un Cont.Rem.de T.V. cuya prueba es una radio a.m. en la frec.de 570 o 600 Kc.....pues,antes quiero cerciorarme que su cont..rem.este emitiendo....Gracias.


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Nov 28, 2008)

A todo aquel que le interese el como probar un cont.rem.de vehiculo,casi en forma casual acerque el cont.rem.de vehiculo a mis fonos inhalambricos de mi T.V. y se escucho su emision tipica...correspondencia entre ellos de frec.de operacion en Rx. y Tx.


----------

